
RSS is dead, that's why Google killed Reader - jnazario
https://plus.google.com/113974084460235989118/posts/8kAgGWWtzeo
======
dvt
I think that RSS solves a different problem (namely, syndication) than
del.icio.us, and, more recently, FB, Twitter, Reddit, etc. (namely, content
discovery).

I do agree that the end-user usefulness of something like RSS may have been
overstated, but RSS remains a useful tool in some contexts. For example, most
(all?) Android/iOS news widgets make use of RSS. Google News also makes use of
RSS. I'm sure there are many such examples.

~~~
jnazario
you describe some use cases of RSS that are machine to machine, and that may
be true, but i was focusing on the end user that Reader targets, namely
people.

~~~
sigsergv
No one reads RSS directly, in XML. So it's actually doesn't matter that it's
m-m protocol.

------
sarvinc
I use RSS, Google Reader, and Reeder on my iPad/iPhone. Still I think it's
fair to say that RSS is dead because the general public does not use it. Of
course that's also a good reason to kill off G+. Google is killing Reader
because they no longer see the benefit of providing the service or they get a
benefit by not providing the service.

I would've been happy to pay for Google Reader. Truth is I'll move to another
RSS service and be happy to pay. I'm not sure what it costs Goole to run
Reader so this is all conjecture.

------
kenoh
Looks like I didn't read this article, linked from an RSS feed.

~~~
dccoolgai
Ditto - would be interesting to see what pct. Of people viewed this from that
dead system...

------
ADent
It is a shame it is dead. Hey wait I just read this in Reeder in my iPhone via
RSS. I must be dead too?

